# Lost paddle on Big South...



## MattC (Jun 13, 2004)

Lost a Werner straight shaft paddle (yellow blades/black shaft) in Slideways rapid on Saturday 6/12. The name on the paddle is correct, but the phone # is old and disconnected. If found please call Matt at 970-420-0592. Thanks....


----------

